# Time frame request



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I have read and experienced the lowsy ( yes i call them lowsy because they are lol) time frames on applications on the Australian immigration website, so many people are being mislead and having there hopes raised by these time frames being listed, so i decided this am to send the department ( another one) a nice email suggesting they get of there butts and change them. Hopefully fingers crosses after asking for an explanation as to why they display one time frame when in fact its another and they know it, i should receive a reply from them which i will share with you guys. You never know they may even update there website. 

Louiseb


----------

